# Worst show ever



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Disorganized very late judging very late awards and I thought this was a vw Audi show not an all euro show. To the owner in the BMW wagon we get it you have too many speakers you don't need to blow everyone's ears out all day with your **** music. Also this show was very expensive almost the price of waterfest. This is the last show n go I'll ever attend


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Exactly why I did not want to go,:thumbdown:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Judging 
If you had stock wheels and stock suspension in a modified class you won


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Unattended tents went flying and damaged a few cars


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

With how expensive it was, you would think it would be more organized


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

what really irritated me was the DJ and the BMW with the 30 speakers in the back. Between both of them blasting their music (which wasn't very good at all anyway) I could not hear myself and found myself having to yell at people to talk to them.


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah I got a headache from them... I could barely hang by my car because I wasn't able to hear anyone


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

so glad I couldn't care less about being judged or any of that bull ****


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

...perhaps someone should have asked the BMW dude to be a bit more respectful of his neighbors and turn his music down after a couple songs, I'm sure that if he or she were approached respectfully he or she would have complied :beer:

I thought the turnout was huge compared to sng's of recent years...lots of Audi which is always a welcome sight, and althought I didn't get to see any drag racing, I heard a lot of fast cars...I had fun :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I don't think any BMWs should of been in the show area unless they were vendor cars, its called 
*VW Audi Show N Go*


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> I don't think any BMWs should of been in the show area unless they were vendor cars, its called
> *VW Audi Show N Go*


also saw a mustang and an sk2 :screwy: 

music was so annoying, i hate all those speakers 

i just go to hangout with friends i dont see often honestly :thumbup:


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> I don't think any BMWs should of been in the show area unless they were vendor cars, its called
> *VW Audi Show N Go*


This x102920
How where they allowed in the show area? Did they have there own class to be judged?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

50 dollars is expensive for a driver/car and passenger to enter and show their vehicle. 

I pay 60 for waterfest and I get 2 days

show spectating should be 10 dollars like it has been over the years

seems like ever since german squad ended the show has gone down hill and gets worse and more expensive over the years 

done with this show. Spring and Fall :thumbdown:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

I had a great time. didn't think it was that bad. but, then again I didn't care about being judged or winning a trophy. I just went to get sick pics of my whip, yo.


but, for real, they need to get rid of the dj, so annoying..


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I enjoyed the BMWs music.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> 50 dollars is expensive for a driver/car and passenger to enter and show their vehicle.
> :


damn even the passenger is 25$ to enter if youre showing your car?! :screwy:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

livinzlyfe said:


> I had a great time. didn't think it was that bad. but, then again I didn't care about being judged or winning a trophy. I just went to get sick pics of my whip, yo.
> 
> 
> but, for real, they need to get rid of the dj, dat **** gay.


if the show was like 10 or 15 bucks to show like all of the better shows on the east coast, ok who cares about placing or whatever, but for 30, I only stayed the whole show to get my money's worth


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

I got my money's worth by going to hang out with all of my friends that I don't get to see every week. sounds like you are going for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

livinzlyfe said:


> I got my money's worth by going to hang out with all of my friends that I don't get to see every week. sounds like you are going for all the wrong reasons.


agree with you there that its good to see friends that I only see at shows and such, 

but they just took forever to judge and announce the winners, it really just amazes me that the cars in my class that deserved to place didn't even friends with nice cars in other classes did place.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> agree with you there that its good to see friends that I only see at shows and such,
> 
> but they just took forever to judge and announce the winners, it really just amazes me that the cars in my class that deserved to place didn't even friends with nice cars in other classes did place.


they are always late at any of the shows there. waterfest/show n go. I learned that after my second time going to one of them. and the judging at those shows sucks as well.

by the way, way to ignore me when I yelled your name.


----------



## bluedevils1433 (Jun 27, 2009)

turnout was decent and i got there very late so i was surprised, but overall way too expensive to get in...prolly will do away with both of these anymore


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> it really just amazes me that the cars in my class that deserved to place didn't even friends with nice cars in other classes did place.


There is a good amount of truth in this. It seems like points were deducted for properly fitted wheels.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

sad to say 

NJ shows :thumbdown:

everywhere else :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

livinzlyfe said:


> they are always late at any of the shows there. waterfest/show n go. I learned that after my second time going to one of them. and the judging at those shows sucks as well.
> 
> by the way, way to ignore me when I yelled your name.


i thought i heard my name near your car, but i looked and didn't see who was calling me


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> i thought i heard my name near your car, but i looked and didn't see who was calling me


you probably didn't recognize me, I cut all my hair off.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

Cut the guys some slack.. This is the 2nd time they are running this show.. Back when I was in german quad and we judged/ran the show it was A LOT of work and you can't make all 800+ attenders happy.


----------



## Vdbnmk6 (Mar 10, 2012)

My experience suckedddd my car was one that got blasted by a tent


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

livinzlyfe said:


> you probably didn't recognize me, I cut all my hair off.


i cut mine too


----------



## bluedevils1433 (Jun 27, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> sad to say
> 
> NJ shows :thumbdown:
> 
> everywhere else :thumbup:


this ^


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

just the music is so bad and so loud 

robbles i told you to not even bother driving up to your class parking.. shoulda left with us to get some tacos


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

also thanks for taking care of the hatch and what not


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

mortician said:


> just the music is so bad and so loud
> 
> robbles i told you to not even bother driving up to your class parking.. shoulda left with us to get some tacos


ended up getting tacos after the show haha


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

In a way... I'm glad I had a baptism to go to today!!


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> ended up getting tacos after the show haha


right on..


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

this shouldn't of been allowed near the show


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> this shouldn't of been allowed near the show


:laugh: How does playing music loudly make you cool? I just dont understand.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> this shouldn't of been allowed near the show


When I walked by his car he was blasting Beyonce trying to compete with the DJ...literally covered my ears that **** was so loud:facepalm:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

02vwgolf said:


> When I walked by his car he was blasting Beyonce trying to compete with the DJ...literally covered my ears that **** was so loud:facepalm:


now try sitting there all day with the 2 of them blasting music


----------



## eshteban (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought the show was fun. But then again it wouldn't be possible if all the great looking dubs hadn't showed up that did show.


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

.Ant said:


> :laugh: How does playing music loudly make you cool? I just dont understand.


Same reason some people like lowered cars and some don't. I love loud music but there's a time and place for it. Being disrespectful to people is a character defect not the musics fault. Lol. Also I had no idea they charged per person that ruins it for family's and things. It should be per car or less per person but all in all I spent like $100 on getting in and buying food and shirts and gas tolls and I say it was totally worth it. I had fun.


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

Sounds like you should have come to PA today for Dust Off. Way laid back and $5 to show. My wife and kids got in on the same $5 too. I had a most enjoyable day!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

vwcrackerjack said:


> Same reason some people like lowered cars and some don't. I love loud music but there's a time and place for it. Being disrespectful to people is a character defect not the musics fault. Lol. Also I had no idea they charged per person that ruins it for family's and things. It should be per car or less per person but all in all I spent like $100 on getting in and buying food and shirts and gas tolls and I say it was totally worth it. I had fun.


i'm glad you had fun :thumbup: I had fun at my first show n go years ago, i've been attending this show for about 4 or 5 years now, every year has been getting weaker and weaker since i've first started attending. But also in those past years it was an ALL VW AUDI show, not an ALL EURO show. 

I feel those BMW owners should not be allowed in or have their own show class for it is called VW AUDI show and go.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

standard125r said:


> Sounds like you should have come to PA today for Dust Off. Way laid back and $5 to show. My wife and kids got in on the same $5 too. I had a most enjoyable day!


I regret not coming


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> Disorganized very late judging very late awards and I thought this was a vw Audi show not an all euro show. To the owner in the BMW wagon we get it you have too many speakers you don't need to blow everyone's ears out all day with your **** music. Also this show was very expensive almost the price of waterfest. This is the last show n go I'll ever attend


Agreed I went to Fall show and go last year and it was terrible and now I just got home a few hours ago from this spring show and go and honestly ill never go again wasted soo much money on gas and tolls which isn't the shows fault obviously but the show was just disappointing I had more fun at Dubs on Defrost this year. Hope Waterfest is good this year.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

MKVmyfast said:


> Agreed I went to Fall show and go last year and it was terrible and now I just got home a few hours ago from this spring show and go and honestly ill never go again wasted soo much money on gas and tolls which isn't the shows fault obviously but the show was just disappointing I had more fun at Dubs on Defrost this year. Hope Waterfest is good this year.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


agreed i was at dubs on defrost last weekend and had way more fun there

I'll be at new england dust off next weekend and that should be the best show of the year soo far 

New England shows never disappoint :thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

vwcrackerjack said:


> Same reason some people like lowered cars and some don't. I love loud music but there's a time and place for it. Being disrespectful to people is a character defect not the musics fault. Lol. Also I had no idea they charged per person that ruins it for family's and things. It should be per car or less per person but all in all I spent like $100 on getting in and buying food and shirts and gas tolls and I say it was totally worth it. I had fun.


Lowering your car cannot be compared to blasting your music like that man. What he was doing was completely disrespectful not only to the people around him, but also to the real DJ on the stage.


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> agreed i was at dubs on defrost last weekend and had way more fun there
> 
> I'll be at new england dust off next weekend and that should be the best show of the year soo far
> 
> New England shows never disappoint :thumbup:


I'll be there too heard great things so far

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

ramon. said:


> Cut the guys some slack.. This is the 2nd time they are running this show.. Back when I was in german quad and we judged/ran the show it was A LOT of work and you can't make all 800+ attenders happy.


Who is running the show now?


----------



## Sony487 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think the price and the usual slow judging/awards set off myself and some other people I know from attending this year. If something didn't come up I would've joined other ppl going to Dustoff show in PA :beer:


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> Judging
> If you had stock wheels and stock suspension in a modified class you won


Oh boy here we go again.


----------



## wamp.wamp (Sep 17, 2010)

i had a pretty decent time. pretty relaxing show, aside from the terrible music. but, i've come to be used to that at these jersey shows, and don't have a hard time toning it out.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

W3motorwerke said:


> Oh boy here we go again.


i'm not sure about other classes, but thats what I observed in the mk5 classes golf and jetta 

seems like they knew how to pick mk3s though


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> i'm not sure about other classes, but thats what I observed in the mk5 classes golf and jetta
> 
> seems like they knew how to pick mk3s though


Air bags don't win shows my friend. and not one Mk5 was on factory suspension in mod class.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

driver gear springs don't get you into top dawg at H20 bro


----------



## lshee778 (May 24, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> i'm not sure about other classes, but thats what I observed in the mk5 classes golf and jetta
> 
> seems like they knew how to pick mk3s though


The passat class was judged terribly as well. But in the end its all a marter of opinion so none of can really criticize


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> driver gear springs don't get you into top dawg at H20 bro


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

bags, wheels, oem euro parts... some times those things help


----------



## 84cabbydroptop (Aug 6, 2003)

but they just took forever to judge and announce the winners, it really just amazes me that the cars in my class that deserved to place didn't even friends with nice cars in other classes did place.[/QUOTE]

what cars in mkv jetta mod were supposed to place in your eyes? the dirty, damaged done nothing interior/performance ones? or the ones that had rims and airbags and nothing else? why is it everytime somebody doesnt do as well as they think they should a show sucks and the winners cars are "stock"


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> driver gear springs don't get you into top dawg at H20 bro


Who had driver gear springs, And if i remember correctly your car was missing parts and leaning to the driver side.

U mad bro?????


----------



## lshee778 (May 24, 2010)

84cabbydroptop said:


> but they just took forever to judge and announce the winners, it really just amazes me that the cars in my class that deserved to place didn't even friends with nice cars in other classes did place.


what cars in mkv jetta mod were supposed to place in your eyes? the dirty, damaged done nothing interior/performance ones? or the ones that had rims and airbags and nothing else? why is it everytime somebody doesnt do as well as they think they should a show sucks and the winners cars are "stock"[/QUOTE]

I think everyone is just over-exagerrating in general. There definitely were some questionable decisions from what i saw and heard but then again there will always be someone that didnt agree with the judging.


----------



## skavnger666 (Jul 18, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> Judging
> If you had stock wheels and stock suspension in a modified class you won


i know im pissed about the judging! very disappointed in the decisions made!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

missing parts? 

elaborate 

yes my fenders are ****ed up, yes my car leans since my notch is ****ed up


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> missing parts?
> 
> elaborate
> 
> yes my fenders are ****ed up, yes my car leans since my notch is ****ed up


The inside of your trunk.....

And by agreeing that you have messed up parts to the car what makes you think thats show quality?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

car looks pretty complete in this photo *from today*


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

lshee778 said:


> think everyone is just over-exagerrating in general. There definitely were some questionable decisions from what i saw and heard but then again there will always be someone that didnt agree with the judging.


Yep.


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> car looks pretty complete in this photo *from today*


dude needs more stickers, more speakers, and a billet dipstick


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


>


Looks beautiful.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

W3motorwerke said:


> The inside of your trunk.....
> 
> And by agreeing that you have messed up parts to the car what makes you think thats show quality?


ohhh the carpet on the inside of the trunk? yeah I have that, I have an electrical problem i'm trying to fix when I have time, its off because the clips are a pain in the ass to remove once you get them out of their slots.


----------



## 84cabbydroptop (Aug 6, 2003)

take it easy there kip dynamite, if you really want the $10 trophy i won i can fed ex it out to you tomorrow. at the end of the day you should build the car for you and not worry so much about judging at a show. also, dont go bashing other peoples cars if you cant take some criticism in return. seriously though, if you have damaged parts that may be a good reason you didnt place. people need to chill out on here.


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> ohhh the carpet on the inside of the trunk? yeah I have that, I have an electrical problem i'm trying to fix when I have time, its off because the clips are a pain in the ass to remove once you get them out of their slots.


dude no carpet.. you can't show a car in the state...


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

can we please just talk about the music.. and how it was so good and so loud


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

well i have the carpet out so I can fit 20 speakers there, its coming out next show guys gonna make your ears hurt for days


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

yo rich, you missing your trunk liner? damn your car isn't complete


----------



## 84cabbydroptop (Aug 6, 2003)

waaaa i didnt win.....waaaa there car sucks and mine is better.........waaaaa


its the same **** over and over again, im so sick of hearing about it. sometimes you win and sometimes not, get over it.


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

For someone who claims to do suspension work i think youd notice the difference between stock suspension and modified.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I was over it as soon as I got to the show


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

W3motorwerke said:


> For someone who claims to do suspension work i think youd notice the difference between stock suspension and modified.


my life is a lie bro


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

makes me happy i drive a mk1


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

W3motorwerke said:


> For someone who claims to do suspension work i think youd notice the difference between stock suspension and modified.


i heard he installed all of the suspensions in the mkv class


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

winners defendin their titles :wave::beer:


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

W3motorwerke said:


> :facepalm:


:sly::banghead::beer::screwy::what::laugh:opcorn::thumbup::thumbdown::wave:eace::bs::facepalm:ic::heart::snowcool:

congrats bro, you tied for Dbag of the day with the BMW owner :thumbup:


----------



## lshee778 (May 24, 2010)

This thread has no use. Close it


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

great show, great cars, great food, good times, good weather, some really good built motor mkv's, and lots of sun what a else can you want on a sunday


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

nah keep it, its awesome


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

lshee778 said:


> This thread has no use. Close it


great post!


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> :sly::banghead::beer::screwy::what::laugh:opcorn::thumbup::thumbdown::wave:eace::bs::facepalm:ic::heart::snowcool:
> 
> congrats bro, you tied for Dbag of the day with the BMW owner :thumbup:


Seriously.....


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

mortician said:


> great show, great cars, great food, good times, good weather, some really good built motor mkv's, and lots of sun what a else can you want on a sunday


forgot about awesome eggs


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

W3motorwerke said:


> Seriously.....


my mistake I'll tie because i'm missing trunk lid carpet 

ya know since dudes win or place in a show, makes them experts now


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> my mistake I'll tie because i'm missing trunk lid carpet
> 
> ya know since dudes win or place in a show, makes them experts now


Both the 1st and 2nd place cars were built by the owners. And have won several other shows in the past. You cant expect to win shows with scratches, dents, imperfections, etc. When did the definition of show car become any car with rims and bags? Theres more criteria to judging than someone walking by and going oh snap dawg, shiny rims!


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> agreed i was at dubs on defrost last weekend and had way more fun there
> 
> I'll be at new england dust off next weekend and that should be the best show of the year soo far
> 
> New England shows never disappoint :thumbup:


Where is the dust off show? I'd like to make as many as I can. This was my first show so for me it was great. I'd like to see how a better one is.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

W3motorwerke said:


> Both the 1st and 2nd place cars were built by the owners. And have won several other shows in the past. You cant expect to win shows with scratches, dents, imperfections, etc. When did the definition of show car become any car with rims and bags? Theres more criteria to judging than someone walking by and going oh snap dawg, shiny rims!


when did show car requirements come down to cheap coils, stock wheels and VAG COM mods?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

vwcrackerjack said:


> Where is the dust off show? I'd like to make as many as I can. This was my first show so for me it was great. I'd like to see how a better one is.


its the next forum after this one in events


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

W3motorwerke said:


> Both the 1st and 2nd place cars were built by the owners. And have won several other shows in the past. You cant expect to win shows with scratches, dents, imperfections, etc. When did the definition of show car become any car with rims and bags? Theres more criteria to judging than someone walking by and going oh snap dawg, shiny rims!


agree 100% 

but what does the fact that the owners built the cars have to do with anything?


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

rims?

did you browse any of the supermod classes bro? Some of those cars (not all) are definitions of a show car


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> when did show car requirements come down to cheap coils, stock wheels and VAG COM mods?


Clueless my friend


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

wheres your shop bro? i want my bags removed and rokkors installed


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

w3motorwerke why are you so concerned with how he feels about the show?


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Because after every show someone is on here whining about how the judges suck and its always someone with airbags and rims on a halfway decent car


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

W3motorwerke said:


> Because after every show someone is on here whining about how the judges suck and its always someone with airbags and rims on a halfway decent car


that's just how it goes.. and it's just not the people that didn't win in the class that feel the way it is also lots of people that go to the shows feeling the same way

airbags and WHEELS are not for everyone.. some like built motors.. while others like ice

we just don't have many cars in the states hit all the marks

I'm sure you must go to many shows.. and if you do you know that show and go is falling lower and lower on the list of shows to attend


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

W3motorwerke said:


> Because after every show someone is on here whining about how the judges suck and its always someone with airbags and rims on a halfway decent car


i've been going to this show for a few years now, and this has to be the worst year ever, first time I ever complained about a show. 

Its not just the judging, its the attendees they let in that aren't VW owners, its getting my ears ringing all day, not being able to hear myself talk over the loud music, the expensive entry fee, the long wait (this show waits the longest to annouce awards) to know if you won or not. 

I'm sure the club that runs this show wants to see these things so they know how to improve their fall show


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> i've been going to this show for a few years now, and this has to be the worst year ever, first time I ever complained about a show.
> 
> Its not just the judging, its the attendees they let in that aren't VW owners, its getting my ears ringing all day, not being able to hear myself talk over the loud music, the expensive entry fee, the long wait (this show waits the longest to annouce awards) to know if you won or not.
> 
> I'm sure the club that runs this show wants to see these things so they know how to improve their fall show


Yea the jackass with the Livingroom speakers from 1980 in his old 5 wagon should have been kicked the hell out. Not only was that car a ghetto mess but he was annoying as f*ck


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

you're all stupid.


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Last Show n Go i went to was two years ago and I vowed never again. Just doesnt compare to other shows. I stayed home and mowed the lawn :laugh:


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> i've been going to this show for a few years now, and this has to be the worst year ever, first time I ever complained about a show.
> 
> Its not just the judging, its the attendees they let in that aren't VW owners, its getting my ears ringing all day, not being able to hear myself talk over the loud music, the expensive entry fee, the long wait (this show waits the longest to annouce awards) to know if you won or not.
> 
> I'm sure the club that runs this show wants to see these things so they know how to improve their fall show


just an fyi on the attendees the club running the show doesn't make the pricing nor do the have the control over the people at the gate letting the cars in. i was speaking to one of about the bmw's etc. Raceway Park controls all and any pricing for entrance and show ... tell me where u can go to a show at a place that holds big venue's and its cheap? Think not buddy!!!!!!! Not the clubs fault and as far as judging goes i would like to see u do a better job at it, being all the flaws u say u have on ur own car!!!!!!!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> just an fyi on the attendees the club running the show doesn't make the pricing nor do the have the control over the people at the gate letting the cars in. i was speaking to one of about the bmw's etc. Raceway Park controls all and any pricing for entrance and show ... tell me where u can go to a show at a place that holds big venue's and its cheap? Think not buddy!!!!!!! Not the clubs fault and as far as judging goes i would like to see u do a better job at it, being all the flaws u say u have on ur own car!!!!!!!


VAG Fair, Cult Classic, Brokedown, all awesome shows, all a fraction of the price of what I paid today, those dudes can put on a fun and great show


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> VAG Fair, Cult Classic, Brokedown, all awesome shows, all a fraction of the price of what I paid today, those dudes can put on a fun and great show


all ur looking at is the price. can u drag race at those events u gotta look at the big picture buddy..


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


> you're all stupid.


no you are.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

I go to this show to see old friends, have a good time and it's officially the start of a great show season.. Have a few complaints but nothing major to complain about, been going to this show for years.. And will continue to do so.. Had fun .....


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> VAG Fair, Cult Classic, Brokedown, all awesome shows, all a fraction of the price of what I paid today, those dudes can put on a fun and great show


You missed his point - venue sets pricing. Pricing is based on what it costs them (the venue) to run the facilities and pay all their employees, security, and track insurance. At the end of the day, the issue is price, but operations cost will always go up. The shows you mentioned, having never been to any, are all held in parks. Parks are state, city, or town funded, so their pricing is significantly lower than a private venue like Raceway Park.

However, while Raceway sets the pricing, organization, show categories, and judging procedures can definitely be handled better by the presenting groups (whomever it may be) - Raceway Park doesn't know their audience, only the presenting sponsors do.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

lshee778 said:


> what cars in mkv jetta mod were supposed to place in your eyes? the dirty, damaged done nothing interior/performance ones? or the ones that had rims and airbags and nothing else? why is it everytime somebody doesnt do as well as they think they should a show sucks and the winners cars are "stock"


This. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

I had walked past a guy at his car just as the awards had started to be handed out, and he said to his buddy "did we win yet?" I thought to myself, really, your on bags with baller wheels. That's it. You didn't even have your hood up. Then after his class winners were anounced, he threw a tantrum. 

I saw no problems with the show besides the two cars blasting music. Awards were handed out promptly at 4:30, as stated in the flyer.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> :sly::banghead::beer::screwy::what::laugh:opcorn::thumbup::thumbdown::wave:eace::bs::facepalm:ic::heart::snowcool:
> 
> congrats bro, you tied for Dbag of the day with the BMW owner :thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

awesome thread Mike :wave:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

well problem solved for me, i'm just no longer going to attend spring or fall show n go


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow! Guess I missed an interesting day???? :laugh:


----------



## Fabe215 (Jul 11, 2011)

not too happy with the result, two years ago got second place because first place went to a beetle with a " CHEVY V8 MOTOR" last year the judges was asking each other how to judge an air-cooled car and yesterday it was just few cars in my category and I was the only one showing the front lid and the engine, so how somebody else got more points than me? . I was thinking the consider the work and effort you put into your car ....


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i didnt win, ill never go back. oh wait, i have learned its not even worth it to turn in your registration paperwork to be judged. who cares if you win a trophy or not. i could see if there was a decent amount of cash involved but really? opcorn:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

spitfire481 said:


> i didnt win, ill never go back opcorn:


You shouldn't win anything with that piece of sh*t you drive! :heart: Hope to hang out with you soon buddy..


----------



## wamp.wamp (Sep 17, 2010)

spitfire481 said:


> i didnt win, ill never go back. oh wait, i have learned its not even worth it to turn in your registration paperwork to be judged. who cares if you win a trophy or not. i could see if there was a decent amount of cash involved but really? opcorn:


what do you expect with that pile you drive? opcorn:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

wamp.wamp said:


> what do you expect with that pile you drive? opcorn:


Haha. I should start selling some of these dusty ass trophies that are sitting in my house. Might make people feel better about their cars


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

07silverbullet said:


> You shouldn't win anything with that piece of sh*t you drive! :heart: Hope to hang out with you soon buddy..


Where the eff were you buddy?


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ericc. said:


> also saw a mustang and an sk2 :screwy:
> :


i didnt see the mustang but that S2k was looking pretty sick prob one of the best i have seen in a long time..... but i get it VW and Audi the show just showed me that we dont discriminate #imjustsaying


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Yea judging was a joke in my opinion but no biggie, was a nice day , good to see some friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a great time, yeah it was expensive, but It was my first show of the year and I enjoyed checking out what everyone did over the winter:thumbup: Definitely some things that can be improved but other then that It was still worth it in my opinion

Only thing I didnt agree with was the show pricing, on the flyer it said $25 to show, then when you get there and give them $25 to show they said oh its 25 to show in the non judged category and $30 to show if you want to be judged. Are they paying judges now? Unless thats the case I didnt understand why but either way I still had funeace:


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> Judging
> If you had stock wheels and stock suspension in a modified class you won


very true i was a little disappointed with the cars that had trophies from last years show and go that looked pretty much stock . might as well put my POS in the show


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

02vwgolf said:


> I had a great time, yeah it was expensive, but It was my first show of the year and I enjoyed checking out what everyone did over the winter:thumbup: Definitely some things that can be improved but other then that It was still worth it in my opinion
> 
> Only thing I didnt agree with was the show pricing, on the flyer it said $25 to show, then when you get there and give them $25 to show they said oh its 25 to show in the non judged category and $30 to show if you want to be judged. Are they paying judges now? Unless thats the case I didnt understand why but either way I still had funeace:


The extra 5$ is probably to pay for the trophies or something like that :screwy:


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Get'em next time Minor_Threat, car looks sick in the picture! 

Now let's lighten the mood


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

ParkeR32 said:


> The extra 5$ is probably to pay for the trophies or something like that :screwy:


I figured the extra $ they put on top of the regular admission would cover that, so that would be an extra 5 from each person who showed in the "non-judged category", and an extra 10 per person on top of regular admission for people who wanted to show and get judged. Thats alot of money


----------



## Danny P. (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a horrible time. I didn't see any cars on bags, no one had sick camber, no vrs in shaved bays. It was just awful. Never going again.


Sent from your iPhone while I was balls deep in your sister at your moms house.


----------



## iBluRR (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe it was just me but i felt like there were a lot more cars at past spring show n go events.
This year the spectator lot and show lot felt a little empty imo.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

less cars = higher costs as well. 
i have to say my motivation for SnG isn't all there but it is nice and close and WTF is $20 to hang out with some friends for a day and gather some ideas for my car. 
i rolled in late around 11:15... first time I didn't leave 8am for SnG but i had a good day... and it's the first time I didn't stay for judging. 
after 4 years of doing this i realized i built this car for me unlike my mk4 that i built for everyone else (while i have 2 trophy's here for it).
i probably will always attend just to kick it with some buds.


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

iBluRR said:


> Maybe it was just me but i felt like there were a lot more cars at past spring show n go events.
> This year the spectator lot and show lot felt a little empty imo.


mayb because they were calling for rain did you ever think about that just say'n :facepalm:


----------



## W3motorwerke (Jul 19, 2011)

xkicksz said:


> very true i was a little disappointed with the cars that had trophies from last years show and go that looked pretty much stock . might as well put my POS in the show


Looked stock. But far from it. Just because its not a pimp wagon doesnt mean its stock. Stock suspension is super high up. Put a car on coils next to a bagged one and duh... its gonna look like a jeep

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iBluRR (Dec 29, 2008)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> mayb because they were calling for rain did you ever think about that just say'n :facepalm:


lol yeah true. I wasn't bashing the show. Simply stating it seemed like less people were in attendance than last year.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

we need more pictures plz. To much reading. 

I want pics, pics, pics.. ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Danny P. (Jul 29, 2009)

I go for the swap meet and drag races. I walked through the show field and only saw a few cars that made me say wow that looks nice. There are less people being creative for some reason. It's seems like everyone simply does a vr with a shaved bay or bags and wheels, that's it. People aren't trying anymore and then threads like this show up. Well over 6 years ago when I started going to shows people actually tried. I remember seeing crazy ass cars back then. They did what they saw was unique. Now everything is generic. I knew what I was going to see well before the show and that's just sad. I'll continue going for the swap meet and the drag races. Those are the only two aspects of the show that I can't already foresee what people are going to bring out.


Sent from your iPhone while I was balls deep in your sister at your moms house.


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

all these terrible reviews. glad i didnt make it.


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

I still remember my first show n go back in 2002. It was huge and the scene was amazing at that time, everyone was cool too.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i went, had a lot of fun, the swap meet was good to me
saw about 10-15 cars running down the track, all but 2-3 were slow as balls
show seemed small this year, costs at the gate were higher than i remembered
i paid for exhibition, ended up in an area past the vendors and swap meet along with a handful of pickup trucks... i don't get it
i remember going to spring and fall show n go and skipping waterfest sometimes because SnG was always better, now idk
there was a time when show n go was held on the same day as honda day or american muscle test and tune and it made the track more interesting, i think i even remember a time when show n go took up BOTH sides of the track it got so big, what happened, and who is running it now that german squad isn't? makes sense now why i didn't even hear about the show, i just know its always early april so i kept searching for the announcement as spring got closer


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Trophies wahhhh...Long lines wahhhhh....

Hey Mike. Why dont you build a car that functions? 

I'm sure you're going to put a 1.8T in your MK3 and its going to run like ass. You'll tell everyone it runs great and polish a bunch of stuff on it. Then you'll arrive at every show with your hood off. Then you'll sit in your little fold up chair waiting for the judges so you can lie to them and tell them its the most built 1.8T ever. Meanwhile everyone else is kicking back BBQ'ing not giving a ****.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Louie Bricants said:


> Trophies wahhhh...Long lines wahhhhh....
> 
> Hey Mike. Why dont you build a car that functions?
> 
> I'm sure you're going to put a 1.8T in your MK3 and its going to run like ass. You'll tell everyone it runs great and polish a bunch of stuff on it. Then you'll arrive at every show with your hood off. Then you'll sit in your little fold up chair waiting for the judges so you can lie to them and tell them its the most built 1.8T ever. Meanwhile everyone else is kicking back BBQ'ing not giving a ****.


dude, you've always been cool to me, now all of a sudden you're attacking everything I build/do WTF?


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

i helpd stop the tent from furthering damage. That happend to my pops cars at a mopar show. ppl have to be smart or others will suffer. *No one *deserves that at a show... well, maybe that guy with the hideous blaring bmw wagon


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> dude, you've always been cool to me, now all of a sudden you're attacking everything I build/do WTF?


IS this forreal?


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Krazee said:


> You missed his point - venue sets pricing. Pricing is based on what it costs them (the venue) to run the facilities and pay all their employees, security, and track insurance. At the end of the day, the issue is price, but operations cost will always go up. The shows you mentioned, having never been to any, are all held in parks. Parks are state, city, or town funded, so their pricing is significantly lower than a private venue like Raceway Park.
> 
> However, while Raceway sets the pricing, organization, show categories, and judging procedures can definitely be handled better by the presenting groups (whomever it may be) - Raceway Park doesn't know their audience, only the presenting sponsors do.


While majority of what you have said is correct, all of those shows are not held at parks. Cult Classic is held at a park. VAG Fair is on the York Fairgrounds (private venue). Brokedown is held on a private airport. Brokedown was also free to get into. You just donated money to charity as your 'entry' fee. Just thought I should clarify! Carry on!

PS, we stopped going to all Show n' Go events 3 years ago. It had lost it's vibe once German Squad stopped caring as much about it. I can definitely say that we haven't missed it.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Louie Bricants said:


> Trophies wahhhh...Long lines wahhhhh....
> 
> Hey Mike. Why dont you build a car that functions?
> 
> I'm sure you're going to put a 1.8T in your MK3 and its going to run like ass. You'll tell everyone it runs great and polish a bunch of stuff on it. Then you'll arrive at every show with your hood off. Then you'll sit in your little fold up chair waiting for the judges so you can lie to them and tell them its the most built 1.8T ever. Meanwhile everyone else is kicking back BBQ'ing not giving a ****.


ROFL.

I went there to hang out with some people, walk around and see some cars, and watch a good race or two. Mission accomplished. Even parked my pile of **** in the show area so people could see a MKV with some old school ugly wheels on it. If you're going to complain about spending $25-$30 on admission because the judging sucked or whatever and you couldn't find a way to have a good time otherwise, then stay home.

This thread makes me LOL. That is all.


----------



## Danny P. (Jul 29, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> dude, you've always been cool to me, now all of a sudden you're attacking everything I build/do WTF?


Lmao. Dont get too emotional, it's just the Internet. 


Sent from your iPhone while I was balls deep in your sister at your moms house.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> dude, you've always been cool to me, now all of a sudden you're attacking everything I build/do WTF?




Maybe it's because everytime you lower a car and slap wheels on it, yet leave the rest halfassed, BS the details of it, then expect to win every show you attend and have everyone swing on your nuts.

I'd think that's a pretty accurate guess. 


You created this thread because you are butt hurt you didn't win. Whether you realize it or not, that is exactly what it is.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

ALRDesign said:


> ROFL.
> 
> I went there to hang out with some people, walk around and see some cars, and watch a good race or two. Mission accomplished. Even parked my pile of **** in the show area so people could see a MKV with some old school ugly wheels on it. If you're going to complain about spending $25-$30 on admission because the judging sucked or whatever and you couldn't find a way to have a good time otherwise, then stay home.
> 
> This thread makes me LOL. That is all.


 He sunk thousands into a car thats worth 3 grand in immaculate condition and bitches about admission. Lol. That is why i make fun of you Mike. I'll still High 5 ya if I see you but you'll always be an idiot.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

spitfire481 said:


> Haha. I should start selling some of these dusty ass trophies that are sitting in my house. Might make people feel better about their cars


 :laugh:


----------



## Heyitsme2003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone.. I've been going to S&g for 4 years now and it's just getting worse and worse.. Between it being $50 to get in, the loud music and lack of respect for everyone.. it's just not worth it anymore. Well, besides taking home 1st in the 20th class & best motor.  We should all try to make it better for next year.


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> I don't think any BMWs should of been in the show area unless they were vendor cars, its called
> *VW Audi Show N Go*


none of these fools listen when they're told there's no class for them to be judged, and that they can't go into the show area...

i've also seen some of these guys are sneaking in from exhibition...just sayin'


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

ALRDesign said:


> ROFL.
> 
> I went there to hang out with some people, walk around and see some cars, and watch a good race or two. Mission accomplished. Even parked my pile of **** in the show area so people could see a MKV with some old school ugly wheels on it. If you're going to complain about spending $25-$30 on admission because the judging sucked or whatever and you couldn't find a way to have a good time otherwise, then stay home.
> 
> This thread makes me LOL. That is all.



:thumbup: funny, yet true...


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

*if the NEW organizers of this show read these forums...*

PLEASE GET RID OF THE DJ's!!!!!!!! it ruins the show by adding a ghetto factor and is a waste of your money which you could put toward lowering the the spectator only admission a bit. thanks.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

The price they charge to get in to way too high. and that goes for people just coming to look around and show cars. hell they charge the same price to show a car as they do to have a vendor spot. I have got to the point that i just get a vendor spot and get a nice space all to myself


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

untitled said:


> please get rid of the dj's!!!!!!!! It ruins the show by adding a ghetto factor and is a waste of your money which you could put toward lowering the the spectator only admission a bit. Thanks.


 englishtown controls the pricing for the event not the actually people that run the show.. As far as the dj i can reach out to him and let him know to play other music ....


----------

